# Olive has roundworms



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

We are not very happy with the breeder. We were told that Olive would be dewormed before we got her. Well she wasn't AND we weren't told that she was never dewormed! Last week my husband called the breeder to find out which deworming medication she was given so that we could pass that info on to her new vet. 

We took Olive to the vet at 9 weeks (we brought her home at 8 weeks) and she wasn't given a deworming treatment at her first appt because we were told she was already dewormed and the vet said she could wait until her 11 week appt since she had been previously dewormed. Had the breeder been honest with us and told us that she had never been dewormed, we would've had her dewormed right away! Who sends a new puppy home and doesn't mention that they weren't dewormed? Especially when they said that they would be! 

Yesterday we took her to the vet for her 11 week appt and she was given another set of shots and she received her first deworming treatment and then we were sent home with a ComboGuard pill that I gave her today with her lunch. 

This morning I found a roundworm in her poop. I called the vet's office and they are concerned because we have 5 kids (ranging from 16 down to 3). Should I be taking all of us in to get treated for worms even though I don't even know if we have them?

She mentioned that there aren't usually symptoms and kids can go blind. Olive has pooped in the house several times and I always clean it up right away but I'm still concerned. 

Has anyone with young kids dealt with roundworms? Did you take your kids to the doctor for treatment or just wait it out to see if they develop symptoms?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think your vet is being a little dramatic concerning the kids. I assume you clean up any poo that's inside the house and out in the yard. The kids would have had to come in contact with it. So keep things clean and you should be fine.
Of course Olive would pass worms in her poo after being treated for worms. They die and pass through her system.
If the breeder never wormer her I surprised that she was not skinny, and have pale gums.


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, we always clean up her poop. Olive actually is a bit on the thin side. The vet told us yesterday to increase her food by 20%. She is 14 pounds at 11 weeks (she was only 9 lbs at 9 weeks so she's definitely growing). However the vet said she was too bony and we needed to feed her more. We had no idea she had worms so that could explain why she's thin. Her gums have been normal color. 

Anyways, thanks for your reply  I'm not that worried about the kids having worms but my husband was really concerned and asked me to call the vet anyways. I figured the vet would say the kids were fine but they recommended that I take the kids to the doctor. Our family doctor lives 45 min away so I don't want to make the trip unless it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## Holly (Aug 19, 2013)

We had a similar experience with our girl Holly, who's four months old now (I've lost track of the weeks!). 

About 4-6 weeks ago I found a roundworm in her poop (revolting) and panicked and called the vet right away. I assumed she'd been dewormed by the breeder, but I didn't bother contacting them. So the vet's office was very casual about it even though I was freaking out after a Google search (spare yourself that trauma if it's not too late). I have three boys aged 3, 6 and 9 and they are always playing in the backyard where Holly does a lot of her pooping. 

Anyway, they dewormed her again with a follow-up treatment 10 days later, and I haven't noticed anything else. Her weight is good and she shows no ill effects. When I asked about the risk to my kids, they assured me that the chances were very low. Clean up poop as promptly as possible, get kids to wash hands if you think they've been near it, and try to prevent them from touching pup's hind end. Hope that helps!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I had a similar situation with one of our older dogs. The breeder did deworm her and have her vet checked. She was given the all-clear by the vet, but at 10 weeks, ended up with round worms and a UTI. The dewormer and antibiotics the vet gave her cleared her right up. Good luck!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Deworming can take more than one treatment, and is not that big of a deal!

Is this your first dog? Sounds like it.

You can't start giving deworming meds the day the pup is born.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

You should also ask your Vet why they did not want a stool sample. 


Sorry if the first reply sounded offensive, wasn't ment to.


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, I've posted several times that Olive is our first dog. I'm aware that she can't be dewormed the day she was born and that it takes multiple treatments but we didn't pick her up until 8 weeks and were told that she would've already had a treatment. We wouldn't of waited until 11 weeks to start deworming her. My point was that it would've been nice if he had said "Oh by the way she didn't get a deworming treatment" so we would've known. We have young kids at home and would've been more diligent about making sure that we started the deworming process sooner.


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

I also wanted to add that I wasn't offended by your reply. It's honestly kind of hard to be a new dog owner on this forum, lol! I'm learning as I go but there's a lot to learn with a first dog. I feel a lot like I did 17 years ago when I brought my oldest child home from the hospital


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

VizslaCity said:


> I also wanted to add that I wasn't offended by your reply. *It's honestly kind of hard to be a new dog owner on this forum, lol!* I'm learning as I go but there's a lot to learn with a first dog. I feel a lot like I did 17 years ago when I brought my oldest child home from the hospital


Unfortunately that seems true sometimes. But honestly, I think it comes more from us "experienced owners" knowing how we screwed up (or know someone else who did) and _so not wanting _ the newbies to make the same mistakes! Trust me, all of us have been there and learned something the hard way at some point in our lives. We may not seem to remember that though  It can be hard to convey the right tone sometimes - we come from all over the world (which is very, very cool) - but I really do think everyone (with very rare exceptions) has good intentions. In the end, we are all here because we love, love, love our little red heads and want the best for them (and their owners). ;D


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

BlueandMac said:


> VizslaCity said:
> 
> 
> > I also wanted to add that I wasn't offended by your reply. *It's honestly kind of hard to be a new dog owner on this forum, lol!* I'm learning as I go but there's a lot to learn with a first dog. I feel a lot like I did 17 years ago when I brought my oldest child home from the hospital
> ...


Very well said and I agree with all of it. I've been around on lots of parenting message boards over the years so it takes a lot to truly offend me, lol! This is by far my go to place for information so I'm extremely grateful for all of you!


----------

